# Trigger day?



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I need your advice... DP needs to go on a course which is a week long and is too far away from the clinic to get to if he needs to provide his "baby batter" that week. My CD14 is the Friday before, the clinic is shut for the weekend and DPs course would start on CD17.

Can everyone share which cycle day they tend to take their trigger shot? Do you think the clinic might delay IUI until the Monday CD17 or is that very late? I usually ovulate on day CD14 but obviously the clinic are in control of this. I won't be able to take my trigger shot on CD14 as the clinic are shut on weekends and they need to do the IUI 40 hours later.

I know everyone is different but it'd be good to see roughly if the trigger shots are as late as day 14 or if they tend to be earlier? I know it depends on my little follies developing well.

Thank youuuuu in advance x


----------



## roxysister (May 21, 2014)

Hi! I've done 2 IVF's and my had trigger shots on days 10 and 12.  It was day 12 on my last go and i think on that cycle I was a fairly average responder. Though as you say ....... how long is a piece of string?!

Good luck.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

My clinic does IUI 24 hours after trigger shot. 

Iui Number one natural trigger shot day 12
Iui number two natural trigger shot day 12
Iui number three medicated trigger shot day 12
Ivf number one trigger shot day 13 egg collection 36 hours later

That's annoying about your clinic not being open, mine is open seven days. Could your partner freeze sperm? Are you taking a drug to stop ovulation as I guess this gives clinic more control. 

I kind of wish now I'd tried an Iui with a longer time since trigger than 24 hours.


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your trigger days with me Roxysister and Mrsww. 

Mrsww, I am taking a drug to stop ovulation so the clinic will be in total control, they are even controlling when I begin to take the Gonal F so that it gives them more leeway. 

I think DP might be able to do the course a month later and those dates look a little bit less risky. It's strange planning life around treatment but it's all for a good cause


----------

